# MONTERREY | Del Valle City News



## Mario_Giovannetti (Nov 8, 2009)

Del Valle City es a mixed-use development project located in the municipality of San Pedro Garza García in the Mexican state of Nuevo León. San Pedro, as the locals call it, is part of the Monterrey metropolitan area which has over 4 million people, making it the third largest metro area in Mexico. 

Currently San Pedro is where most of the corporate buildings are located in the city. Some of the largest and most important Mexican companies are actually based in Monterrey such as Cemex (the world's third largest building materials suppliers and cement producer worldwide); FEMSA (one of the largest beverage companies in the world); and the Cuauhtémoc Moctezuma Brewery, one of the most important brewers in Latin America...to name a few. 

The project will have around 50 buildings, most of them high-rises spread over 30 hectares (74 acres) of land and it will include at least 200,000 square meters (656,167 square feet) of office space. 

GIM, the developer, will also include about 1,200 hotel rooms, 200,000 square meters of commercial space and 5,000 residential units. 

Some of the hotel chains that have been mentioned as probable candidates to occupy the hotel spaces are the W Hotel, Four Seasons and St. Regis. 

The mega project will consist of several smaller projects designed by different Mexican and international architects. The structures will be surrounded by green areas, parks and small man-made lakes and ponds. 



El Valle Oriente del Futuro por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


----------



## Mario_Giovannetti (Nov 8, 2009)

Here is another rendering of the project. A view from the ground which gives the eye a very different perspective.


----------



## Mario_Giovannetti (Nov 8, 2009)

Here is a partial view of the plot of land where the project will be built. Currently they´ve been having concerts and shows at that tent-like structure.


----------



## fastboyRD (Jun 8, 2010)

Good Monterrey!!:cheers:


----------

